# 10 gallon help



## pdoyle (Sep 1, 2009)

So I know that having more than one goldfish in the tank is not the smartest move, so I haven't done it. I have a 10 gallon tank and one goldfish and I want to add another fish, can I do it and if so what kind of fish?


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Goldfish are coldwater fish and a 10g is rather small. I wouldn't add anything. Your goldfish is better off in a 20g IMO, so save up for a larger tank (even bigger if you want another goldie).  

The fish will be fine on its own.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

South is right. A 20 gallon should be the minimum that you keep one goldfish in. You will be surprised as to how big they get. 

If you want multiple goldfish get a 40 Breeder or a 55 gallon tank. 

If you cant afford another tank, then I would say do not put any more fish in that tank. Eventually your goldfish will outgrow the tank and he will stop growing. This is extremely stressful to the fish. At this point you will have to either upgrade, or find a new home for your fish. 

Check your local Craigslist listings. People are always trying to get rid of their fish tanks, and you may be able to get a large one fairly cheap. Maybe even with a stand.


----------

